# Gracie's first grooming



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

I will be taking Miss Gracie to the local groomers for the first time on Saturday. 
They have her set up with the owner of the shop who likes to teach the new young puppies the ins and outs of the salon.
I have heard she is really a fantastic lady.
Now I just have to figure out how to get her clipped. 
As you can see in the pics, she is pretty fluffy. And even though it is winter and I am wearing a sweatshirt and fuzzy slippers in the house, she is constantly panting.
Because she is 1/2 maltese and 1/2 shih tzu, she has a very thick coat.
Are there any websites I can go to that show different styles? 
I like the looks of the Korean cut. Is that what it is officially called? I don't want to sound like a ninny if I say that at the groomers. Lol.
I want her body to be shaved, but I want to keep her hair on her head for a top knot.
I don't know... I just don't want her to look at a goober. Lol.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it is a good idea to bring a photo of a cut you like.
If you go to the grooming forum, there is a sticky of puppy cuts that might give you some ideas.
Good luck! Gracie couldnt look anything but totally adorable!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Agreed, bring a photo. 

And show us pics after Gracie gets groomed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with everyone one else to bring a photo with you.

You mention that Gracie is constantly panting. I am wondering why she would be panting so much.


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

She just seems hot. Her coat is really, really thick. She has been thoroughly checked by her vet and given a clean bill of health. When she is outside in the snow, no panting. But if she is laying on my lap (which I LOVE), she gets too hot and gets down. She will lay on the cool tile floor instead. 
I really just think it is her heavy coat. 
If she continues the panting after a shave tomorrow, I will take her back to the doctor.

Thanks for the replies! Looking through that thread now!


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh! 
Gracie turned out beautiful after her first grooming!
I absolutely love it and so does she.
She has been doing zoomies around the house, and acting like a wild child.
She looks like a totally different puppy!:aktion033::chili:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Awww, she looks adorable! And you're right, she does look completely different. It's funny how a simple haircut can transform them into completely different looking fluffs!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Amazing what a good haircut can do for a woman!
(Really Mommy you are going to show my before picture!)


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Sooo cute...came out really nice!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

She looks great!!!:aktion033::chili:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So precious!!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I love it! She looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

She is so adorable in that cut! Which photo did you take for the groomer to refer to?


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
I took several pictures to the groomer and we kinda blended them.
I got them here off SM, but I can't find the threads they were in now.
Gracie is based on the Korean cut. Rounded face, long ears, long legs and shaved body.
She is only 5 months old, so her hair isn't real long in her tail, legs, ears or head yet.
We are going to let those areas grow out a bit more.
She just loves her new 'do, and will actually lay on my lap comfortably now without being so hot!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She looks adorable! You can really see her big beautiful eyes!
How did she do at the groomers? Was she brave?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, Gracie looks beautiful. I'm gonna save her picture for haircut reference. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She looks great! Your groomer did a really nice job. Gracie has a beautiful face and coat! Steve wants her phone number! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooo what a great looking pup she is. Loving the haircut so much, the groomer did a great job. She is beautiful!


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

:biggrin:Lol! Steve wants her number!
She did fantastic! The groomer said she acted like she had been through it all before, and was very easy to work with.
That made me a proud momma!
So glad she looks so good! 
:ThankYou:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I loooooove that cut! She is adorable!! I used to do that cut on a yorkie, never knew it was called rhe korean cut lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable cut...love it!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hollybry said:


> Oh my gosh!
> Gracie turned out beautiful after her first grooming!
> I absolutely love it and so does she.
> She has been doing zoomies around the house, and acting like a wild child.
> She looks like a totally different puppy!:aktion033::chili:


Wow 

I love her new cut :chili: your groomer did a wonderful job, but then again, Gracie is adorable anyways :wub:

I need to take my malts to the groomer soon to get a hair cut. Their coat is long at the moment. I love it better when it is shorter


----------



## Ever (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely. Gracie seems so happy about her first hair cut.


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

Found it!
This is the thread showing pictures of Elena, Stacy's baby.
We styled Gracie based on these pictures mostly.
My thanks goes to Stacy for posting them! 


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...a-gets-her-own-korean-type-cut-pic-heavy.html


----------

